# Chinese Zodiac



## Jade Tigress (Feb 18, 2007)

The thead on the Chinese New Year and some of the discussion on Chinese Zodiac signs got me to wondering how many people know what their Chinese zodiac sign is?

I am a wood dragon.



> *Year of the Dragon - Personality Traits:*
> The Dragon person is self confident and impulsive and consequently does not always listen to the advice of others. He is also a perfectionist and he sets high standards for himself. Although strong and decisive the Dragon is not manipulative or sly. He refuses to deceive or compromise and fails to spot subversive intent. He enjoys being in command and like an emperor holding court he eliminates obstacles until success is his.
> *  WOOD DRAGON*:  The Wood Dragon is creative, imaginative, and inquisitive. He is  both a thinker and a doer and is capable of brilliant new concepts. His  every move is guided by sound logic. His drive and ambition allow him to  put many of his ideas into practice, nevertheless this Dragon is capable  of concealing his domination and tries not to offend. He will even compromise  if it is advantages. Although not as self-centered as other Dragons, he  is still outspoken and fearless when challenged.


Sorry, I couldn't find a good link that had the elements for all the animals. If someone knows of one, please share...in the meantime..here is a simple one.
http://www.c-c-c.org/chineseculture/zodiac/zodiac.html


----------



## Kacey (Feb 18, 2007)

I found this one - I think it was at least a step up from the ones you usually read on menus in Chinese restaurants.

I am a Fire Horse



> *Element*: Fire                                  *Heading*: South                                  *Color*: Flame                                         Orange  *Yin/Yang*: more                                         Yang  *Chinese                                         Name*:                                         MA  *Meaning*: Elegance                                  *Sign                                         Order*: Seventh                                  *Season*: Summer                                  *Favorable                                         Month*: June                                  *Counterpart*:Gemini *Friend*: Tiger,                                                                                  Dog *Foe*: Rat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 18, 2007)

As I said in the Chinese New Year thread I am a Fire Horse.  In fact, I was born on the very last day of that year.  In China it is believed that there is an increase in abortions during a Fire Horse year.


----------



## loyalonehk (Feb 18, 2007)

Cool link, 

Welcome to the year of the *Ox* 
*Element*: Earth  *Heading*: North-North-East  *Color*: Violet  *Yin/Yang*: Yin/Yang balanced  *Chinese Name*: NIU  *Meaning*: Industry  *Sign Order*: Second  *Season*: Winter  *Favorable Month*: January  *Counterpart*: Capricorn *Friend*: Rooster, Snake *Foe*: Goat




*Positives*: Honest, Loyal, Sincere, Steadfast, Popular, Reliable, has Integrity 
*Negatives*: Stolid, Stubborn, Inflexible, Impatient, Narrow-minded
*Famous Oxen: *Meryl Streep, Margaret Thatcher, Bach, Warren Beaty, Napoleon, Charlie Chaplin, Jackie Collins, W.B. Yeats 


Thank you,
​


----------



## Tames D (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome to the year of the *Rooster* 
*Element*: Metal *Heading*: West *Color*: Peach, Apricot *Yin/Yang*: more Yin  *Chinese Name*: JI  *Meaning*: Honesty  *Sign Order*: Tenth  *Season*: Autumn  *Favorable Month*: September  *Counterpart*: Virgo *Friend*: Ox, Snake *Foe*: Rabbit 



*Positives*: Resilient, Courageous, Passionate, Protective, Patriot, Industrious
*Negatives*: Blunt, Conceited, Rude, Impatient, Aggressive, Bossy
*Famous Roosters: *Dolly Parton, Katharine Hepburn, Eric Clapton, Steffi Graf, Gloria Estefan, Errol Flynn, Benjamin Franklin​


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome                                 to                                 the year                                 of the *Snake* *Element*: Fire                                  *Heading*:                                          South-South-East  *Color*: Red                                  *Yin/Yang*: More Yang                                  *Chinese                                         Name*:                                         SHE  *Meaning*:                                          Foresight  *Sign                                         Order*: Sixth                                  *Season*: Spring                                  *Favorable                                         Month*: May                                  *Counterpart*:                                         Taurus*Friend*: Ox,                                          Rooster *Foe*: Pig



*Positives*: Subtle, Insightful,                                                       Shrewd, Discreet, Wise,                                                       Compassionate 
*Negatives*: Proud, Manipulative, Vain,                                                       Malicious,                                                       Possessive
*Famous                                                       Snakes: *Mae                                                       West, Martin Luther King                                                       Jr., Greta Garbo, Howard                                                       Hughes, Grace Kelly, Ehud                                                       Barak, Yasser Arafat,                                                       Oprah
02/21/1965 to 01/20/1966                                   - WOOD


==============================================================


This from http://www.chinesefortunecalendar.com/TDB/leChart.asp


*Your Lucky Element*​ Time Zone: PST  city Longitude: -120 Gender : Female Birth Year: 1965  Month: 11 Day: 26 Hour: 2 Minute: 30  
The following is your birth chart. You are *Green Monkey*, born in the year of Green Snake.  The first character in DAY represents you. So you are equivalent to *Wood*.  

Your birth chart was generated using the Chinese Stem-Branch Calendar system. The Stems, upper row in the chart, are Five Elements which are Metal, Water, Wood, Fire and Earth. The Branches, lower row in the chart, are 12 animal names which are related to Five Elements. The following Five Elements distribution chart is produced from your birth chart.    Five elements 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wood (you) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fire (kids) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Soil (money) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Metal (job) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Water (mom)  *Total* 163  23  37  56  78   
Here we select an element from the Five Element chart as your Lucky Element.  The Chinese Yin-Yang Five Elements describe the *BALANCE*. When the Five Elements are balanced, they are in harmony and you will be lucky. When they are out of balance, they are in conflict and cause you trouble. So your lucky elements are the ones that bring the Five Elements into balance. Usually the lucky elements are the ones with a lesser weight (score).  Here we want to pick *Fire* as your lucky element, because your Five Elements have a better shape when the weight of Fire increases. Using the balance theory, we can predict the rise and fall of your entire life.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 18, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> As I said in the Chinese New Year thread I am a Fire Horse. In fact, I was born on the very last day of that year. In China it is believed that there is an increase in abortions during a Fire Horse year.




Unfortunately it is more often than note female children that are not wanted during this year as they are more likely to bring disgrace to the family.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 18, 2007)

Fire Horse with Fire being the element of the Horse. 



> Element: Fire  Heading: South  Color: Flame Orange  Yin/Yang: more Yang  Chinese Name: MA  Meaning: Elegance  Sign Order: Seventh  Season: Summer  Favorable Month: June  Counterpart:Gemini  Friend: Tiger, Dog  Foe: Rat
> 
> Positives: Vivacious, Witty, Independent, Cheerful, Refined, Friendly, has Stamina
> Negatives: Selfish, Volatile, Impatient, Vain, Reckless
> Famous Horses: Rita Hayworth, Mike Tyson, Billie Graham, Boris Yeltsin, Chopin, Cindy Crawford, Calvin Klein, Travolta



I knew the song "Your so Vain" was written about me.


----------



## LuzRD (Feb 18, 2007)

from http://www.horoscope.com/chinesezodiac.html 

Element: Wood  Heading: East  Color: Pale Green  Yin/Yang: Yin/Yang balanced  Chinese Name: TU  Meaning: Peace  Sign Order: Fourth  Season: Spring  Favorable Month: March  Counterpart: Pisces  Friend: Goat, Pig  Foe: Rooster

Positives: Wise, Astute, Docile, Thoughtful, Refined 
Negatives: Cunning, Possessive, Fussy, Snob
Famous Rabbits: Orson Welles, Billie Holiday, Arthur Miller, Drew Barrymore, Nicolas Cage, Fidel Castro, Kasparov 

from http://www.c-c-c.org/chineseculture/zodiac/Rabbit.html

People born in the Year of the Rabbit are articulate, talented, and ambitious. They are virtuous, reserved, and have excellent taste. Rabbit people are admired, trusted, and are often financially lucky. They are fond of gossip but are tactful and generally kind. Rabbit people seldom lose their temper. They are clever at business and being conscientious, never back out of a contract. They would make good gamblers for they have the uncanny gift of choosing the right thing. However, they seldom gamble, as they are conservative and wise. They are most compatible with those born in the years of the Sheep, Pig, and Dog

from http://www.chinesefortunecalendar.com/TDB/AnimalSign.asp

Day (you)	Month	         Year
Male Metal	Male Earth	Female Wood
White Dog	Brown Rat	Green Rabbit

i really dont get any of this stuff. 
how did you all get the images and everything to look the same as it did on the websites?


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 18, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Unfortunately it is more often than note female children that are not wanted during this year as they are more likely to bring disgrace to the family.


 

It is indeed a very sad state of affairs.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 18, 2007)

The following is your birth chart. You are *White Pig*, born in the year of Red Horse.  The first character in DAY represents you. So you are equivalent to *Metal*.  

*Hour (kids)* Female Wood, Green Sheep

*Day (you)* Female Metal, White Pig

*Month (parents)* Male Water, Black Dragon *

Year (ancestor)* Male Fire, Red Horse  

Your birth chart was generated using the Chinese Stem-Branch Calendar system. The Stems, upper row in the chart, are Five Elements which are Metal, Water, Wood, Fire and Earth. The Branches, lower row in the chart, are 12 animal names which are related to Five Elements. The following Five Elements distribution chart is produced from your birth chart.    Five elements 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Metal (you) 55  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Water (kids) 41   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wood (money) 39   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fire (job) 75    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Soil (mom)  106    

Here we select an element from the Five Element chart as your Lucky Element.  The Chinese Yin-Yang Five Elements describe the *BALANCE*. When the Five Elements are balanced, they are in harmony and you will be lucky. When they are out of balance, they are in conflict and cause you trouble. So your lucky elements are the ones that bring the Five Elements into balance. Usually the lucky elements are the ones with a lesser weight (score).  Here we want to pick *Wood* as your lucky element, because your Five Elements have a better shape when the weight of Wood increases. Using the balance theory, we can predict the rise and fall of your entire life.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 18, 2007)

If I just type in my year, I'm a *dragon*:

People born in the Year of the Dragon are healthy, energetic, excitable, short-tempered, and stubborn. They are also honest, sensitive, brave, and they inspire confidence and trust. Dragon people are the most eccentric of any in the eastern zodiac. They neither borrow money nor make flowery speeches, but they tend to be soft-hearted which sometimes gives others an advantage over them. They are compatible with Rats, Snakes, Monkeys, and Roosters. 

However, when I go by my exact birthdate (02/11/1975 to 01/30/1976), I'm a *rabbit*:

*Element*: Wood  *Heading*: East  *Color*: Pale Green  *Yin/Yang*: Yin/Yang balanced  *Chinese Name*: TU  *Meaning*: Peace  *Sign Order*: Fourth  *Season*: Spring  *Favorable Month*: March  *Counterpart*: Pisces *Friend*: Goat, Pig *Foe*: Rooster




*Positives*: Wise, Astute, Docile, Thoughtful, Refined 
*Negatives*: Cunning, Possessive, Fussy, Snob
*Famous Rabbits: *Orson Welles, Billie Holiday, Arthur Miller, Drew Barrymore, Nicolas Cage, Fidel Castro, Kasparov ​Feb 11, 1975 to Jan 30, 1976
Rabbit people love to play under the moonlight. Quite fanciful, they respond to the power and beauty of nature and are always being pulled one way and the other to examine what they find. They are the luckiest of all twelve signs! But, it's more a result of "the harder I work, the luckier I get" than taking crazy chances. They are cautious, conservative, bright, and have a good head for business. Supremely pleasant to have around, these affectionate, naturally shy peacemakers seldom ever lose their temper. They sometimes appear to be singing the blues because of a natural but short-lived tendency towards despondency. Rabbits always inspire deep admiration and trust.
   From the time Wood Rabbits were small children delighting in Story Time, Wood Rabbits have pursued knowledge. Charming conversationalists, they regale others with anecdotal glimpses into literature, history, and current events. They are lifelong members of the Legendary Rendezvous for People in the Arts and are frequenters of bookstores, libraries, and halls of academia. Their innate cunning makes them superb players not only in the game of chess but the game of life. No wrong moves allowed! Wood Rabbits are alert to new experiences, hang-loose philosophically, and very generous to friends and love ones. But, here's some good advice to Wood Rabbits everywhere! Find a good financial advisor. You might think it's hip to be The Big Spender, but, hey, look at it this way, what are you going to do on that rainy day? Hmmmmm? A little frugality will do you a world of good. Love Life for the Wood Rabbit is filled with rapturous sweetness, so incredibly generous in affection, it puts the partner's head in a spin. Fireplace cuddles are the way of life.


----------



## dubljay (Feb 18, 2007)

*I'm a rat!*

*Element*:                                         Water  *Heading*:                                         North  *Color*:                                         Light Blue  *Yin/Yang*:                                         More Yin  *Chinese                                         Name*:                                         SHU  *Meaning*:                                         Charm  *Sign                                         Order*:                                         First  *Season*:                                         Winter  *Favorable                                         Month*:                                         December  *Counterpart*:                                         Sagittarius *Friend*:                                         Dragon,                                          Monkey *Foe*:                                         Horse



*Positives*: Charismatic, Affable,                                                       Intelligent, Sociable,                                                       Quick-witted, Popular 
*Negatives*: Exploitive, Deviant,                                                       Calculated, Secretive,                                                       Greedy, Acquisitive
*Famous                                                       Rats: * Diego                                 Maradona, Lauren Bacall,                                                       Gene Kelly, Buddy Holly,                                                       Alan Alda, Charles                                 Aznavour, Marlon Brando




More specfically I'm a Wood Rat ( found here http://www.tuvy.com/entertainment/chinese_horoscope.htm)





​*[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Arial,Helvetica]WOOD         RAT Horoscope[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Arial,Helvetica]Feb 5, 1924 to         Jan 23, 1925
        Feb 2, 1984 to Feb 19, 1985[/FONT]*

                   [FONT=Comic Sans MS,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=+2]Rat[/SIZE][/FONT]                   people are so charming and attractive they are always         surrounded by friends and admirers. They can also be lone tumbleweeds,         seldom making lasting friendships. Known as Perfectionists, they never         want to lose face. It takes an understanding friend to get them to         "put on the dancing plumes." Rat people have vivid imagination         and are known for creating extraordinarily magic moments in time. Not         surprisingly, the sensitive Rats have the gift of insight and         clairvoyance, so you better watch out what you think around them! Rats         enjoy being leaders and pacesetters and usually enjoy extraordinary         success in life.
Hearty Bean Soup is one of the keys to good health for a Rat!!



 Wood rats don't care about firecrackers and         whiz-bam-boom special effects. Still waters run very deep! Somewhat         introverted and shy in social gatherings, Wood Rats nevertheless make a         big impact when it comes to career, finance, and entrepreneurial         projects. A big ego keeps this one focused on the big picture, talking         only when necessary to make the next move. The enterprising Wood Rat         knows and lives the rules in human dynamics: compromise, flexibility,         "playing it by ear," the Golden Rule, and generosity. In the         Love Boat, don't expect the Wood Rat to whisper a lot of sweet nothings;         again, still waters run deep. They don't need words, they ACT their         love, showering affection, kindness, and respect on their loved ones,         who love them in return.                           _Famous RAT people: Richard Nixon, Shakespeare, Prince Charles,         Julia Child, Louis Armstrong, Prince Andrew, Andrew Lloyd-Webber,         Kathleen Battle, Albert Finney_








Ya know its not all that inaccurate either.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 18, 2007)

And...:








Female Metal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Female Earth
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Female Wood
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







White Chicken
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Brown Cow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Green Rabbit


----------



## crushing (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm an Earth Rooster.  I didn't realize there was a further breakdown of the signs using the elements before.  Looking this up reminded me of this previous related post.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=571563&postcount=4

Happy New Year!


----------



## Tames D (Feb 18, 2007)

crushing said:


> I'm an Earth Rooster. *I didn't realize there was a further breakdown of the signs using the elements before*. Looking this up reminded me of this previous related post.
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=571563&postcount=4
> 
> Happy New Year!


I didn't realize that either. I'm a Fire Rooster.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 18, 2007)

crushing said:


> I'm an Earth Rooster. I didn't realize there was a further breakdown of the signs using the elements before. Looking this up reminded me of this previous related post.
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=571563&postcount=4
> 
> Happy New Year!


 

While most people think of the Chinese zodiac as a twelve part cycle, it is actually a sixty part cylce as each of the five elements modifies each of the twelve animals.  The system can further be broken down based on the hour of your birth which produces an companion animal to refine the horoscope.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 16, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> As I said in the Chinese New Year thread I am a Fire Horse. In fact, I was born on the very last day of that year. In China it is believed that there is an increase in abortions during a Fire Horse year.


 
And in the past an increase on girl babies being dumped in the garbage to perish.



Rich Parsons said:


> Unfortunately it is more often than note female children that are not wanted during this year as they are more likely to bring disgrace to the family.


 
It's because Fire Horses are very chauvanist or feminist, females are femanist, even sometimes down to the point of feeling that men are inferior and have little use to society.  The Chinese culture went totally against this making the women very difficult to "control" and fit in, so it was considered highly unlucky to have a female Fire Horse baby so they just got rid of them.



Steel Tiger said:


> While most people think of the Chinese zodiac as a twelve part cycle, it is actually a sixty part cylce as each of the five elements modifies each of the twelve animals. The system can further be broken down based on the hour of your birth which produces an companion animal to refine the horoscope.


 
It is broken down into Years, Months, Days and Hours in a "4 pillars" chart.  Each animal and the element effects each other, each animal, as well as being pairdd with an element has a ruling element also.

I'm an Earth Monkey but Earth is a metal sign so that has some bearing on it also.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 16, 2007)

As far as I know, I'm a Wood Rabbit but I'm about to follow the link (is that similar to the Yellow Brick Road ?) and confirm.

Ah, well according to the site, I'm a Water Rabbit.  I don't know if that's right but I can't imagine that they'd've gotten wrong such a fundamental as what periods the elements span.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 16, 2007)

The elements occur once every 5 years, they follow in pattern like the animals.   

Rabbit years are:
1999  Yin Earth Rabbit
1987 Yin Fire Rabbit
1975 Yin Wood Rabbit
1963 Yin Water Rabbit


This is what the web site ways about me

Element: Metal  Heading: West-South-West  Color: Yellow, Gold  Yin/Yang: more Yin  Chinese Name: HOU  Meaning: Imagination  Sign Order: Ninth  Season: Summer  Favorable Month: August  Counterpart: Leo  Friend: Dragon, Rat  Foe: Tiger

Positives: Imaginative, Ingenious, Resourceful, Versatile, Persuasive, good sense of humor 
Negatives: Mischievous, Sly, Restless, Superficial
Famous Monkeys: Joan Crawford, Martina Navratilova, Bob Marley, James Stewart, Omar Shariff, Gillian Anderson, Caesar 

I dunno about my foe being Tiger though, I get on OK with Tigers, my notes say Monkeys and Tigers get on as long as they don't try and interfere with each others plans.   And what's this about those Negatives?   I thought they were positives?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 16, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> Rabbit years are:
> 1999 Yin Earth Rabbit
> 1987 Yin Fire Rabbit
> 1975 Yin Wood Rabbit
> 1963 Yin Water Rabbit


 
What happened to metal?

Leave it to a Metal Ox to ask this question.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 16, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> What happened to metal?
> 
> Leave it to a Metal Ox to ask this question.


 

*Grin*  Metal Rabbits were born in 1951 and will be born in 2011 

Sorry I missed it out...

Any others?   I have a full complete set of charts here for all four pillars..  test me as far as you like!  lol


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 16, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> *Grin* Metal Rabbits were born in 1951 and will be born in 2011
> 
> Sorry I missed it out...
> 
> Any others? I have a full complete set of charts here for all four pillars.. test me as far as you like! lol


 
I suppose I could ask about the Kevlar eagle but nope I am pretty much put in my place 

I have no clue as to what is what or who is who and the associated year (other than me of course) for that info I ask my wife she knows everything.

I just know the Chinese 5 elements from Taiji and Xingyi training. 

But I would like to see the chart


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 16, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> I suppose I could ask about the Kevlar eagle but nope I am pretty much put in my place
> 
> I have no clue as to what is what or who is who and the associated year (other than me of course) for that info I ask my wife she knows everything.
> 
> ...


 

It's in book format and a bit difficult to copy, if you lived in England I'd fax it to you... also depends on you having a fax though... :S

I could photocopy it onto PDF and email it....    that would be breach of copywrite though....   mind you so would faxing....

And the Kevlar Eagle.... that comes on the 29th of February on leap years....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 16, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> It's in book format and a bit difficult to copy, if you lived in England I'd fax it to you... also depends on you having a fax though... :S
> 
> I could photocopy it onto PDF and email it.... that would be breach of copywrite though.... mind you so would faxing....


 
Nope I don't live in England; I live on the other side of the Atlantic. 

Is it from a book I might be able to buy here in the US? 



Shaderon said:


> And the Kevlar Eagle.... that comes on the 29th of February on leap years....


 
Damn your good


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 16, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Nope I don't live in England; I live on the other side of the Atlantic.
> 
> Is it from a book I might be able to buy here in the US?


 
It's from a book alright, not sure if it's still in print but I'll find out.



Xue Sheng said:


> Damn your good


 

Of course I am... there is no sign more mentally dextrious than the Monkey!


----------



## green meanie (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm an Earth Monkey. Woot!


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 16, 2007)

green meanie said:


> I'm an Earth Monkey. Woot!


 

OMG there's two of us!!!!!   Duck everyone!!!


----------



## green meanie (Mar 16, 2007)




----------

